# Help! Max's testicles have scabs and are red&swollen!!



## MrsWoodcock

Kinda freakin out right now, cause what i google, sounds all bad... but I leave for a vet appt in 20 minutes and just wanted to get your opinions since you all are much more knowing on such subjects than i! This kinda ties into a previous thread i started? i think? I noticed yesterday he had pigment missing on his lips.... 









And today he was in perfect vacinity for me to see him licking himself profusely and seeing him all sorts of swollen, red and scabbed....

If max could talk im sure he would say really mom?! You have to post THESE PICTURES?!?!
and yes, i feel i need to to explain what it looks like best:
























 My poor boy! It looks so painful!!!


----------



## ed1911

Looks bad, let us know what the vet says.


----------



## onyx'girl

Oh, wow! Thoughts are with you...I hope it is nothing serious. He didn't get into any meds did he?
His mouth looks swollen, not so much missing pigment but the skin is stretched?


----------



## MrsWoodcock

onyx'girl said:


> Oh, wow! Thoughts are with you...I hope it is nothing serious. He didn't get into any meds did he?


Nope.... nothing different. We just got back home.... were staying with my mom and dad because electricity was out for 5 days.... he had a change in food, since RAW was out of the question and surroundings.... thats about it.


----------



## liv

Poor guy - that doesn't look comfortable on either end. Hope it ends up being something simple. Let us know how you're appointment goes!


----------



## vat

Oh ouchy, let us know what they find. Poor boy.


----------



## krystyne73

Any news? Poor guy, I hope it's just allergies


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Ok so The vet has informed me the scrotum is scrotum dermatitis? Kinda like a jock itch that he licked till he licked it raw is how i took it. the lips, she isnt sure the two are related, because i noticed the lips then the scrotum. "im sorry.... i know dogs lick themselves, sorry i didnt take a keen interest on it." it wasnt till i noticed the lips that i really noticed the frequency of the licking... and then noticed the scrotum. so I PERSONALLY think they are related, and that it goes with the relentless licking. 

He is on Anitbiotics: Cephalexin 500mg 2 of them two times a day. AND
He is on Steroids: Prednisone. 20mg. 2 times a day....

She said with those meds, it should clear up the lips. and if the lips come back, then she knows it is seperate from the scrotum, and that she will need to do a biopsy from there........ 

IDK, im so picky with vets.... i just wish i could take my favorite vet in kansas with me everywhere.... the one i trusted and knew.... gah. :crazy:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Sure hope that Max improves with the medication, sending good thoughts.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Actually this happened to my lab when he was around 2 from something our landscaping company treated our grass with. It irritated him which caused him to lick himself raw and we were put on the same meds and some cream which cleared him up in just a few days though we finished the meds of course. BTW I love the pic of you cupping his man stuff that is true love right there


----------



## Samba

I hope it does get better as that looks ouchy!

If he were mine, with lips and scrotum involved, I would be concerned about possible pemphigus. That takes a skin biopsy to diagnose. Sounds like you may end up doing that at some point if not better soon.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Samba said:


> I hope it does get better as that looks ouchy!
> 
> If he were mine, with lips and scrotum involved, I would be concerned about possible pemphigus. That takes a skin biopsy to diagnose. Sounds like you may end up doing that at some point if not better soon.


YES. She said if his lips clear up with this medication.... and then eventually come back, that she wants to do a skin biopsy. So im gonna assume thats what your talking about. She said that its rare to see in young dogs, mainly older ones?

Whats this Pemphigus??


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Zoeys mom said:


> BTW I love the pic of you cupping his man stuff that is true love right there


HAHAHA 

We are a close nit family..... lol 

Stuff like that doesnt really gross me out.... like when he poo's all over himself and the kennel, my husband is the one to turn tail and run while vomiting profusely... me? 

Its nasty, yes, but its not that bad to me... lol

Hence why idk if i want a child with my husband... i am NOT gonna be the only one changing diapers haha


----------



## jakeandrenee

MrsWoodcock said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> We are a close nit family..... lol


And youre a bit weird!:wild:


----------



## MrsWoodcock

jakeandrenee said:


> And youre a bit weird!:wild:


On your level of weirdness?? 



Probably...


----------



## Zoeys mom

I just remember when it was my lab the vet walked in and I promptly gave Henry the down command, rolled him over, and grabbed his stuff. The vet laughed and said nice to see how much you love your dog. I didn't get it at first and thought he meant because I brought him in right away so I responded "well I couldn't leave him this way". He then said no no I've never had an owner grab their dogs genitalia to show me whats going on....they usually point and say it's down there


----------



## MicheleMarie

MrsWoodcock said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> We are a close nit family..... lol
> 
> Stuff like that doesnt really gross me out.... like when he poo's all over himself and the kennel, my husband is the one to turn tail and run while vomiting profusely... me?
> 
> Its nasty, yes, but its not that bad to me... lol
> 
> Hence why idk if i want a child with my husband... i am NOT gonna be the only one changing diapers haha


LOL!!! that's like me. It's nasty but I don't fret over it. Boyfriend practically has to leave the room and he's talking about it for the rest of the day **rolls eyes**


----------



## jakeandrenee

I must be weird as well. After a hike I make Jake lay down and we do "tick check". I look between his toes on his feet and check his entire body out....that includes his privates. I don't even think twice about it. He is like family to me.


----------



## MrsWoodcock

jakeandrenee said:


> I must be weird as well. After a hike I make Jake lay down and we do "tick check". I look between his toes on his feet and check his entire body out....that includes his privates. I don't even think twice about it. He is like family to me.


SEE, Dog lovers, especially GSD lovers.... are a special breed lol :wild:


----------



## MrsWoodcock

MicheleMarie said:


> LOL!!! that's like me. It's nasty but I don't fret over it. Boyfriend practically has to leave the room and he's talking about it for the rest of the day **rolls eyes**


haha just read that to my husband and he was like.... me and him might could get along! 

Men.... lol


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I just wanted to say I hope he feels better soon! Ouchie!! 

let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## Samba

Pemphigus is an auto-immune disease affecting the skin. I believe it is usually seen in older dogs. Probably what your vet was thinking about.


----------



## robinhuerta

I call...... "cleaning your _intact_ male dogs out" periodically......TRUE LOVE of an owner!! LOL!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

robinhuerta said:


> I call...... "cleaning your _intact_ male dogs out" periodically......TRUE LOVE of an owner!! LOL!


OH GOD. 

Mental picture much?! lol!


----------



## jakeandrenee

So how is Max today? New pics?


----------



## MrsWoodcock

jakeandrenee said:


> So how is Max today? New pics?


Max is good! I took pictures of him today. The pictures dont do it justice as far as in person vs picture. BUT i can see, most of his scrotum is scabbing over... as in it is healing. instead of staying super red and like an open wound persay? He isnt licking much, and when i do see him going for it i correct him....He isnt peeing as much as i thought he would from being on the steroids either... THANK GOD lol 

His lips even look a little better..... Check em out:

























*Before:*








*After:*


----------



## Samba

Oh good, progress already!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Samba said:


> Oh good, progress already!


YES! Im super happy about it! My max is getting spoiled because of it too! A walk just me and him around the park, feeding ducks, playing fetch there too! :wub:

NOW i just pray his lips heal.... and stay that way.... forever.... and that it isnt that auto immune disorder. cause from what i heard, that would be extremely rare with his age and all!


----------



## Davey Benson

Seeing that poor boys "junk" made me wince in pain.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Hope he continues to get better and it isn't auto immune!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Hey his man stuff is looking good today. My lab responded quickly too and by day three had only scabs and no redness at all. I hope for no more flare ups for him!!


----------



## Amontsemt

Zoeys mom said:


> Actually this happened to my lab when he was around 2 from something our landscaping company treated our grass with. It irritated him which caused him to lick himself raw and we were put on the same meds and some cream which cleared him up in just a few days though we finished the meds of course. BTW I love the pic of you cupping his man stuff that is true love right there


Do you mind sharing the name of the cream they gave you. My dog has this every other month, and every time they do the same treatment with the prednisone and antibiotics but it always comes back


----------



## car2ner

Which ever cream you use make sure you control the licking,too. My big-boy would get rashes on his testicles on occasion. We never figured out what triggered it. I had to put inflatable cones on his neck so that he couldn't lick, and I'd rinse his backside off in the shower when he came in from the yard.


----------

